
Ask HN: How Do You Sell an Open Source Project? - joeblau
I&#x27;ve been running Gitignore.io for 7 years now, but I&#x27;m looking to roll off of it and focus on other projects. Right now the time commitment for this site is about 5 hours a month as most of the site is automated. The site generates about $60 a month in revenue from the an ad partnership and the site sees about 85,000 MAU&#x27;s.  In terms of cost, the site costs $0 to run on a free Heroku Dyno and the only cost is the annual .io TLD registration which is covered in one month. I&#x27;ve been trying to sell the project but I&#x27;m not really sure how to go about doing that — I would love some feedback if anyone has any experience selling their project.
======
stevekemp
I suspect the open-source nature is largely irrelevant. You'll want to list it
on sideprojectors, flippa.com, etc.

But $60/profit per month I expect you'd not receive much more than $500 as an
offer. You might prefer to shutter the service than see the main site go
closed for that amount of money.

~~~
joeblau
Thanks for the advice — I'll try that.

------
altsyset
Have you tried submitting to sites like sideprojectors?

~~~
joeblau
Not yet but I'll try that.

